# Help with Sony Muteki speakers and receiver



## imthesheriff (Jul 24, 2013)

Hello, I have been looking for some help with something I have no idea about. I apologise if this isn't the right place to ask.

I was given a set of Sony Muteki speakers with 2 x front, 2 x rear, centre and 2 x surround speakers. However it did not include anything else. I have been trying to find out if I can just use a receiver to set this up with the TV, and PS3, or if I need any other equipment. I am also looking for a cheaper subwoofer suggestion as this wasn't included either. If I am able to do it with just the receiver I was looking for something on the cheaper side, and the importance of extra features isn't needed.

The other thing I wasn't sure about and was trying to investigate was if there is any requirements to power the speakers. Unfortunately it is all a little over my head at the moment, and drowning myself in reading what I could find didn't make it easier.

Due to post count I can't add a link to the official site with the specs for convenience. Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask this type of thing, and thanks in advance.


----------



## cubiclecrusher (May 21, 2013)

You'll need a 7.2 or 7.1 receiver. One of your best bets could be the Onkyo TX-NR515 7.2-Channel AVR that you can get for $230.

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...NR515-7.2-Channel-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html

You should not have to worry about power, most anything should drive those speakers.

Then you can pick up your sub(s). For HT listening, you want a decent sub. Plan on spending at least $300 per sub. Get one at a time if you need to. Google will offer tons of suggestions for the best $300 sub. 

(this all assumes those speakers have standard speaker wire that you can use with normal speaker posts)


----------



## imthesheriff (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi,

Just wanted to say thanks for the response, I will investigate further on that info.


----------

